# Writer's Block: I need a villain name



## Project_X (Oct 26, 2009)

For my character's arch nemesis in a story 'm writing. Here's a ref.

He is a demon dragon that stands on two legs at a height of about 1,400 feet tall. His scales cast the illusion of space so when you look at him, it's like looking at the night sky. His eyes are red and shine brightly with no visible pupils. He has HUGE wings, which he can do a long list of bizzare things with (such as making creating cosmic storms). He has three toes and 5 fingers and weilds a scythe (which he also can do some pretty remarkable stuff with). He also has whispy hair, which turns into spikes when offensive (attacking, stalking, etc.). He can only appear in people's dreams or at night. He can speak telepathicly and is Rikyuu's arch nemesis. 
PS: He cannot be killed, only..."stalled". 

Names so far: Nogias the Deathbringer


Now to me, the name suggested doesn't seem to flow very well. I need something bossy...something that'll make you say "OMG IT'S _____! RUN!!" If you help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 27, 2009)

I like harsh consonants when I'm doing evil. Brocktar or some such.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 27, 2009)

Vulmor the unforgiven :V


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 27, 2009)

Lump Beefbroth


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 27, 2009)

Schuster.

I think villains need more innocent names sometimes.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 27, 2009)

Mary the Sue!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2009)

Are you looking for just a name, or would you like a title to go with it?

If he's so massive as to be a very force of nature, you might even consider foregoing the name entirely and only referring to him by title.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 27, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Mary the Sue!



This!

or Omega Daemonius Sue of The Fire Hell 

or just use this. 

http://seventhsanctum.com/index-name.php


----------



## Project_X (Oct 27, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Are you looking for just a name, or would you like a title to go with it?
> 
> If he's so massive as to be a very force of nature, you might even consider foregoing the name entirely and only referring to him by title.



Either way would be nice. Though a title would be more appropriate. I do see what you mean though.

Someone came up with "Alastor" and someone else with the title "Deathbringer"....maybe Alastor the Deathbringer?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2009)

"Names have power."  Names, especially first names, can be personal things and unless sombody is "Pals With Jesus" (so to speak), would they even _know_ his name to begin with?  Or maybe they had to think up some kind of moniker so they could tell others about him -- hence, a title.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 28, 2009)

Acheron.
The Cessation of Gaia.
The Harbinger of Oblivion.
Something along those lines?


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 28, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Acheron.
> The Cessation of Gaia.
> The Harbinger of Oblivion.
> Something along those lines?


Acheron's been taken by Sherylin Kenyon... he's a good guy,m albiet a powerful god.

Dagomir or something like that... im not good with coming up with titles, but it sounds scary?


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

Nattefrost?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

DRAK-GOR FROSTNADS


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2009)

How does a 1400 foot tall dragon wield a scythe

It the scythe 1400 feet tall, too?


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

Razoriah


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Oct 29, 2009)

Nocturnous the Devourer : Referencing the fact he looks like the night sky, normally.
OÃ­che Tceimhle : Literally 'Night Terror' ... in Irish Gaelic ^_^
Nox noctis Formidonis : Latin for 'Night Terror'
Somnium Coma Extraho : 'Night Stalker Dragon'

I hope these help ... try googling foreign languages for hints if you can't locate ones in english. ^_^


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 29, 2009)

names are fun.  a few i came up with just now:

Spinethrasher
Tachyon Storm
Radon Haze


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 29, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> Tachyon Storm
> Radon Haze


Those two made me giggle.

Honestly, why don't you just call this guy God or Deus or something?  Or, depending on his personality, maybe just name him Paul.  
Good names depend on a lot of things, anyhow; with people, you name them when they're born, and eventually they come to fit into their names, but with fictional characters you have to make the name fit them.  So think about how he acts, then come up with a name.
I would advise against something melodramatic, though.  It sounds like he already has enough of that.  If you downplay the name, his effect becomes greater, usually.  So go with something like... I don't know.  Matter.  Black.  Or maybe something ironic, like Hope.  That's the direction I would go.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Argh, stop giving videogame evil guy names!

LetÂ´s get into something more serious!

Davienz!
Letoire!
Muniej!
Lavineti!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2009)

IMO, I'm still thinking more along the lines of a _title_ than a _name_, per sÃ©.  But that requires an answer to one question:  What is this character's purpose in the universe?  We're well informed about what he _can_ do, but what _does_ he do?


----------



## Atrak (Oct 30, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Acheron's been taken by Sherylin Kenyon... he's a good guy,m albiet a powerful god.
> 
> Dagomir or something like that... im not good with coming up with titles, but it sounds scary?



Nice. Glad to see that someone else has read that  . A pretty good book, and one I would define as near-epic length  . Artemis seriously annoys me with her attitude towards him >: ( . He is a good guy, but his name literally means the Forerunner of the Apocalypse. He is the Bringer of the End.

*shrug* It's been used before, true, but I still like it  .


----------



## kitreshawn (Nov 3, 2009)

Some tips about names:

Don't be afraid to use a name that is already used in another book.  Just be sure you aren't stealing the personality too.  If the name is good and it works for your image of the character than you may as well put it to work.

Try to avoid names that could be considered silly.  This ruins your credibility.  I especially hate names that follow the "(name) the (blank)" format as they show lack of imagination in most cases.  Malthus Visar is a much better name for an evil mage than Malthus the Dark.  It IS ok for them to have these little things that they are also known as, but these should be used separately from the name in most instances except when first being given to the reader (for example, you would not typically say Malthus Visar the Despoiler.  Instead he would just be referred to as the Despoiler.)


----------



## Jen (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm how about Belisarus, Thane of Death? xD


----------



## Atrak (Nov 5, 2009)

Ah, going Scottish with the Thane title, eh?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone seen the OP of late?


----------



## Atrak (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw him at Ingles earlier  . (J/k...it was Wal-mart XD )


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone seen the OP of late?


nope,

On topic: 
General nutgobbler. 
Master Bates. 
Corporal Punishment. 
Dr. Antagonist. 
Lord Notsonice


----------



## Atrak (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice new avatar...but I don't think those names are what he was looking for  .


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Nice new avatar...but I don't think those names are what he was looking for  .


 Thanks Made it myself ...
whats wrong with Dr. Antagonist ?


----------



## Project_X (Nov 9, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thanks Made it myself ...
> whats wrong with Dr. Antagonist ?



He's not a doctor or has ever been to college. ._.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2009)

So what exactly is he again?  What does a giant cosmic entity like him actually *do* with his time?  You've done a good job explaining what he "is" and what he "can" do, but just because he _can_ push one or two of the universe's Big Red Buttons (tm) doesn't mean he necessarily _does_.

Regarding names, still think you should mull over whether he'd even _give_ his name to puny mortals (as opposed to other massive cosmic entities).  Reminds me of a scene from that cheap film _The Librarian_ where, to retrieve a piece of The Spear the protagonist has to input the Name Of God.  Or in his words, "only the biggest entire secret in the whole WORLD!"  (Turns out it's actually a riddle, because when he inputs "me" the chamber opens and he's allowed to retrieve the artifact.)


----------



## flitchard (Nov 18, 2009)

How about Razonth of the Void?


----------



## Atrak (Nov 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thanks Made it myself ...
> whats wrong with Dr. Antagonist ?



If it wasn't for the Master Bates and General nutgobbler, I'd say these sound like the kind of villains on tv shows made for six-year-olds. Sorry, but it's true ^^ .


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 28, 2009)

Anime bad guys are stupid.


----------

